# Cómo probar un inverter de LCD



## 5ergio (Dic 15, 2010)

hola amigos, quisiera que me echaran la mano para desifrar el problema con un inverter de laptop.
Se trata del inverter de una portátil Asus, la cual me aparece la imagen al fondo sin luz.
procedi a desbaratar la pantalla y conecté una lámpara de pruebas mia y tampoco encendio.
No creo que sea el cable flex o de video, por eso solicito ayuda para hacerle pruebas al inverter, claro con la experiencia y ayuda de los compañeros del foro.
les dejo la foto del inverter asus
Gracias


----------



## jorger (Dic 15, 2010)

Si pudieras subir la imagen con un tamaño mucho mayor..se podría ver algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

El inverter tiene entrada de alimentación , supongamos +12 Vdc , verificala.

La salida de alta tensión , algo de 2000 V las verificás tocando con un buscapolos de los de lámpara de neon , debe encenderse , otros buscapolos de led o LCD *NO SIRVEN !*

Saludos !


----------



## tidus (Dic 3, 2015)

buenas tengo una duda con el circuito step up de un celular, en la entrada "lcd_bl_en" de el circuito de la imagen, para que este encendido debe haber voltaje en este pin? o debe haber 0V?


----------



## chclau (Dic 3, 2015)

tidus dijo:


> buenas tengo una duda con el circuito step up de un celular, en la entrada "lcd_bl_en" de el circuito de la imagen, para que este encendido debe haber voltaje en este pin? o debe haber 0V?



Dado que tiene pull-down, lo mas probable es que tenga que haber voltaje alto para que encienda.


----------



## tidus (Dic 3, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> Dado que tiene pull-down, lo mas probable es que tenga que haber voltaje alto para que encienda.



muchas gracias... y siendo que es un celular serian 3.7V? o puede ser menos que eso?


----------



## chclau (Dic 4, 2015)

tidus dijo:


> muchas gracias... y siendo que es un celular serian 3.7V? o puede ser menos que eso?



Sin tener la hoja de datos del componente, todas son suposiciones. No sabes cual es el nombre del componente y su fabricante?


----------



## tidus (Dic 4, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> Sin tener la hoja de datos del componente, todas son suposiciones. No sabes cual es el nombre del componente y su fabricante?



el nombre que tiene marcado es T7VCK pero no encontré el datasheet.... es la de la imagen...


----------



## tidus (Ene 2, 2016)

otra consulta... es normal que estando el circuito de la imagen apagado en el pin de salida tenga la misma tensión de entrada? o en este debería haber 0v?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

y porque no comienza comprobando la pieza que mas se rompe ,el transformador 
aqui unos tip de como comprobar el transformador 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------

